# Why do people buy LPs?



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Probably for a lot of reasons, but here's a provoking thought:

"The future of vinyl? Selling music as a lifestyle"

"A quarter of young adults buy records they never listen to, a survey of British music fans discovered last year. Some might take this as baffling or pretentious behavior, but the future of vinyl may rest on its ability to find selling points beyond its basic function as a music format."

http://www.cnn.com/2015/08/07/world/vinyl-records-future-lifestyle/index.html


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

People do stupid things.


----------



## Saintbert (Mar 12, 2015)

Why do people buy vinyl? My first reaction is, No idea. I belong that (I feel) rare generation that is nostalgic for cd's. But when digital formats came around, for a long time I'd buy a cd, hang on to it, and _never listen_ to it because I had it ripped on my computer. So I can understand the attraction of something tangible yet, in practice, useless. (Nowadays I listen to cd's more because I have a decent system and I like the ritual of putting on a record.)


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I have bought vinyl at garage sales because I wanted it for nostalgic reasons. Don't plan to ever spin them. These are only a select few albums that I had as a youth, and now have on CD, but alas had not kept the old vinyl. In one case, there was some liner notes that are not on the CD, so it was great to get ahold of that one. Also I still have my Fricsay Beethoven Ninth vinyl that was my first Ninth ever from about 35 years ago.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

There are many recordings that have never been issued on CD.

For example, the only way I could get a copy of Ginastera's opera _Bomarzo_ was on LP.

Do not ask me why it has never been issued on CD. I have no idea why.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

The companies do not issue on CD because they have judged it insufficient demand to make their profits. Pure and simple.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

How do you know it is not simple and pure.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Record companies issue any particular recording (new or reissue) to make money. Pure and simple.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

You have not answered my question. How do you know it is not simple and pure.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Some (not me of course) might argue that profit motive is simple but not pure.


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

ArtMusic said:


> The companies do not issue on CD because they have judged it insufficient demand to make their profits. Pure and simple.


As with everything else you call "pure and simple" this is no such thing. There can be many reasons why a company can not or will not issue a cd of an older lp, even if they desperately wish to do so, even if they were to have a petition of willing buyers.

I take it the OP is refering to new vinyl? Because people are buying the secondhand stuff because they are largely dirt cheap and kept in fine condition, you can easily build up a familiarity with a wide variety of repertoire and famous artists on a limited budget, and, yes, there are still many that are unavailable on cd.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Notwithstanding legal copyright issues etc of course. But the profit motive is a key motivator. Pure and simple.

LP sound nice. My uncle has a fine collection of LPs. I do listen to them a few times a year. Nice occasions.


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

If I can get them for a couple dollars, I just buy them for the cool looking art on the jumbo covers.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

I still have all my vinyl going back to 1963. Sad or what? Where possible I have replaced them with digital versions but I have a lot that has never been issued on cd so it's not just nostalgia. I still listen to it because it's the only format that the music exists on.


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

ArtMusic said:


> Notwithstanding legal copyright issues etc of course. But the profit motive is a key motivator. Pure and simple.


Notwithstanding? Well the devil is in the details, isn't it? (you probably don't believe that - it wouldn't be "pure and simple").

The many and various copyright and other multi-territory and multi-party legal issues that are involved in reissuing material can easily lead to multiple party deadlocks, and there will be no profit unless that mess is very carefully untangled, which can easily reach deadlock, even with your pure and simple profit motive. Pure and simple.

(Just checking: did my final "pure and simple" there at the end convince you of how pure and simple my argument was? Were you about to counter until you read that "pure and simple", but then thought "oh, its pure and simple, well, that's that then"?)


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

SimonNZ said:


> Notwithstanding? Well the devil is in the details, isn't it? (you probably don't believe that - it wouldn't be "pure and simple").
> 
> The many and various copyright and other multi-territory and multi-party legal issues that are involved in reissuing material can easily lead to multiple party deadlocks, and there will be no profit unless that mess is very carefully untangled, which can easily reach deadlock, even with your pure and simple profit motive. Pure and simple.
> 
> (Just checking: did my final "pure and simple" there at the end convince you of how pure and simple my argument was? Were you about to counter until you read that "pure and simple", but then thought "oh, its pure and simple, well, that's that then"?)


Notwithstanding all of those legal issues, was what I am saying. I do agree there are those issues.

If something happens tomorrow that make LP's the next best thing, and demand was huge, I assure you that the record companies with sell them.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Newly manufactured (original and reissue) LPs are expensive now. $30 to $50 turns me off quick. Why are they buying these, when almost any thrift shop has "the real thing" for 50 cents to a couple of dollars. "The real thing" meaning coming from back in the day, usually with worn covers and a few snaps, crackles, and pops. Not to mention warpdom.

I can only guess that it's mostly a mixture of people who didn't experience vinyl the first time around, and connoisseurs. I wonder if the new higher prices eliminates the aforementioned side effects?


----------



## Chipomarc (Jul 18, 2015)

You just can't get that wonderful mahogany-rich sound with digital files/streaming/CD even with calibrated instrument grade interconnects.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

Every question has a simple answer that is concise and totally wrong. 

Pure and simple. Or would that be simple and pure??????????


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I would like to buy a LP but I don't have a player. I think it would be musically fun to explore a different medium just for that sake of it.


----------



## Biwa (Aug 3, 2015)

Vinyl and other analogue formats are very nice. But, I would strongly recommend trying any Hires digital format: SA-CD, Bluray, even Hires downloads in DSD or PCM 24-bit/96kHz or higher, especially in multichannel 5.1 surround sound. I have found no other format that comes as close to reproducing the natural sound of a cathedral, concert hall or opera house as Hires 5.1 surround sound. 

Even a modest system can produce amazing results.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

"Wine is something you use to wash down meat. The rest is imagination." --Old French saying


----------



## MoatsArt (Jul 18, 2015)

Music sellers love vinyl. The sound is inseparable from the medium in the minds of many consumers and, therefore, there can be no piracy (unless pirates start up their own pirate record printing presses). Also, a record cannot be physically downloaded, unless 3D printing becomes a lot more sophisticated. 

Perhaps vinyl sales will be (or are) driven by marketing, the whole "hipster" mindset and (for some of us) nostalgia.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

I buy them because much of the music I like has not been reissued on any digital format. 

I love much of the mid 20th century classical and avant-garde that was released on the Nonesuch and Varese Sarabande labels (and other labels). Not much of it has been released in digital formats. 

And to throw a bit of digital vs analog controversy into the mix (not meant to derail the thread, only mentioned to explain my reasons), I think digital does everything better than analog, except one thing. And that is the 3d quality of the stereo image created. 

Even when comparing the same recording on vinyl and digital, in this one respect, vinyl sounds better. The image may not even be musically accurate (some people believe it is exaggerated), but it sure is seductive. 

That being said, I do not buy new vinyl, only used (only in near mint condition) when I run across something that is not available in digital.

i do have a somewhat sizable vinyl collection, but other than the reasons given above, most of my collection is made up of obscure and rare 70's prog-rock from Italy, France, Spain, Portugal and Germany that are worth a lot of money.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2015)

My two primary reasons have already been addressed: sometimes the music has not been released on CD, and often an LP sounds richer and more realistic than a CD, particularly very early digital recordings.


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

That reminds me...

Back when I was collecting Turnabout lps and wondering why so staggeringly few were on cd i found a message on the Vox website from the owner saying it was his personal position to let history be history, to make way for the young and put all their resources into the new.

Sorry Art: "profit motive" does not trump all.


edit: I also recall a statement some time back from the head of DGs Archiv label saying that in response to requests for many of the original Archiv "yellows" to be reissued he wished to state that as knowledge of historical practice has changed since the late 50s that they at Archiv felt that some of these recordings were solely museum pieces.

As a collector and admirer of Archiv as well I disagree very strongly with this.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

I love vinyl. I have tons of classical records. Most of it is opera; I do this because of the librettos that come with operas (CD recordings often do not include librettos) and the fact that I can get a good recording of an opera for $5 or less at my local used record store instead of the $20-30 that a good CD recording of an opera will cost from Amazon. 

I also have many Deutsche Grammophon records. Some of it is stuff that has not been released on CD, some of it is stuff I just happened to come across at the record store. I just like the sound of vinyls. Of course most of my music is ripped from CDs and I listen to it through my computer, but I've recently gotten really into records (I bought a new turntable and receiver), and there's really nothing like the sound of a record. After listening to vinyl recordings, my CD recordings sound muffled by comparison. It's obviously not for nostalgic purposes since I was born in '96. And I actually listen to them, so I'm just not a pretentious hipster either.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

SimonNZ said:


> That reminds me...
> 
> Back when I was collecting Turnabout lps and wondering why so staggeringly few were on cd i found a message on the Vox website from the owner saying it was his personal position to let history be history, to make way for the young and put all their resources into the new.
> 
> ...


I also have some recordings that way. But I generally accept that profit is key. I actually hope that profit is key, otherwise many excellent orchestras and singers would never be supported. Likewise with LPs, it would be good if LPs were still widely available but technology and profit have since moved on. Pure and simple.


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

ArtMusic said:


> I also have some recordings that way. But I generally accept that profit is key. *I actually hope that profit is key, otherwise many excellent orchestras and singers would never be supported. *Likewise with LPs, it would be good if LPs were still widely available but technology and profit have since moved on. Pure and simple.


Um, no. That doesn't follow. Audiences do not say "these guys are clearly trying to make a buck - lets support them!". Quality is key for support - along with more nebulous factors of variety and knowledge and risk-taking in educating an audience to grow an audience. From the support then comes profit.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

SimonNZ said:


> Um, no. That doesn't follow. Audiences do not say "these guys are clearly trying to make a buck - lets support them!". Quality is key for support - along with more nebulous factors of variety and knowledge. From the support then comes profit.


Of course quality too, but the great and popular players and pieces come naturally too, as do quality. That's why we have LP's in the first place: people demanded great music and great artists. And companies could make a dollar.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

In audiophile circles, there is a lot of propaganda about the supposed superiority of vinyl


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

ArtMusic said:


> Of course quality too, but the great and popular players and pieces come naturally too, as do quality. That's why we have LP's in the first place: people demanded great music and great artists. And companies could make a dollar.


I actually can't untangle the points you're trying to make in those three short sentences.

But you seem to have the idea that these matters are strictly _reactive_: the loudest voices say what they want, and that need is then met.

You don't seem to allow for the _proactive_: that a market can be created by doing something new and doing it well.

...and you seem to feel that technological change fits the first paradigm exclusively, and not the second. (to say nothing of the concert audience issue)


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Triplets said:


> In audiophile circles, there is a lot of propaganda about the supposed superiority of vinyl


In many cases, it just sounds better. CDs with their high resolution can be very unforgiving concerning flaws such as tape hiss, and they can be overly bright and hard sounding.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

SimonNZ said:


> I actually can't untangle the points you're trying to make in those three short sentences.
> 
> But you seem to have the idea that these matters are strictly _reactive_: the loudest voices say what they want, and that need is then met.
> 
> ...


I admit that I am not that clever a person and now I cannot follow your three sentences above at all about "paradigm" or about "proactive" etc. and so forth. My argument is a simple one about why people choose to buy LPs (or any medium) and what buyers expect and companies deliver to make a dollar.


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

ArtMusic said:


> *I admit that I am not that clever a person *and now I cannot follow your three sentences above at all about "paradigm" or about "proactive" etc. and so forth. My argument is a simple one about why people choose to buy LPs (or any medium) and what buyers expect and companies deliver to make a dollar.


That gambit won't work with me. (or should I quote you next time you make one of your absolute and entrenched judgements?)


----------



## Biwa (Aug 3, 2015)

As I understand it, the resurgence of vinyl has mostly been with rock/pop music. It was a reaction to the Loudness War that started in the 1990s. See link...https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loudness_war

Most Pop/Rock CD releases since that time have extremely compressed sound that has very poor dynamic range (DR) scores. See link...http://dr.loudness-war.info

These compressed recordings might sound good in car stereos (which is the type of environment they were designed for), but horrible on home audio systems. Most new vinyl releases have no compression and sound great (...at least until the snap, crackle and pops start).

Ironically... Although the sound of early digital Classical recordings from early 1980s has a harsh digital edge, CDs from the 1980s and early 1990s of Pop and Rock music sound great!!! So, keep those 1980s CDs of Pop and Rock music.

Classical recordings seem to have fared better over the years and avoided most of the Loudness War. And they have benefited the most from new recording techniques and more advanced digital recording technology.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I would be so honored to be quoted. I would love to own this LP, a testament of performance, great music and record company making the right judgement about what spenders wanted.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

ArtMusic said:


> I would be so honored to be quoted. I would love to own this LP, a testament of performance, great music and record company making the right judgement about what spenders wanted.


Of course you can easily buy the CD, although it has some hiss (which you can hear more clearly because it's not covered up by the LP's surface noise) and Gould's infernal humming as well, which you could hear clearly even over the fall of the gates of Hades.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

KenOC said:


> Of course you can easily buy the CD, although it has some hiss (which you can hear more clearly because it's not covered up by the LP's surface noise) and Gould's infernal humming as well, which you could hear clearly even over the fall of the gates of Hades.


All true but I would like to own the LP for the sake of it. And to experience the LP sound of it.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

KenOC said:


> ...and Gould's infernal humming as well, which you could hear clearly even over the fall of the gates of Hades.


That comment is pure gold and it also happens to be true.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

ArtMusic said:


> All true but I would like to own the LP for the sake of it. And to experience the LP sound of it.


You will also have to experience the joy of spending money on a decent turntable and stylus (and don't forget the dustbug).

Personally I have no nostalgia for vinyl. It was wonderful that it worked as well as it did given that the music came out of a bit of metal chugging along grooves cut in a piece of plastic but CDs are so much easier to keep.


----------



## echmain (Jan 18, 2013)

Chipomarc said:


> You just can't get that wonderful mahogany-rich sound with digital files/streaming/CD even with calibrated instrument grade interconnects.


Are they making LPs out of wood now?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Dr Johnson said:


> You will also have to experience the joy of spending money on a decent turntable and stylus (and don't forget the dustbug).


Unless you get your vinyl fix off of You Tube: Pierre Monteux, Beethoven's 6th


----------



## George O (Sep 29, 2014)

ArtMusic said:


> I would be so honored to be quoted. I would love to own this LP, a testament of performance, great music and record company making the right judgement about what spenders wanted.


You definitely should buy the set:










Johann Sebastian Bach (1685-1750): The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book I, Preludes and Fugues

Glenn Gould, piano

on 3 LPs, Columbia (NYC), from 1963, 1964, 1965


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Biwa said:


> As I understand it, the resurgence of vinyl has mostly been with rock/pop music. It was a reaction to the Loudness War that started in the 1990s. See link...https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loudness_war
> 
> Most Pop/Rock CD releases since that time have extremely compressed sound that has very poor dynamic range (DR) scores. See link...http://dr.loudness-war.info
> 
> ...


Agree. Pop music downloads and CDs sound awful, and usually the original lp is much better. Not the case with Classical


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I like them because opera's had such luxurious boxes and libretto's .
So whenever I see one that I like I buy is. , simple


----------



## Donata (Dec 28, 2013)

I buy them for the interesting cover art, and for nostalgic reasons. I grew up listening to vinyl; mostly my mom's record collection. I didn't get a CD player until 1997. I listen to all the albums I buy, though, I almost exclusively listen to digital music now. There is something about vinyl that can't quite be reproduced digitally.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Main reason, I can still read the booklet print without a magnifying glass. Cant do that with CD's any more... A secondary but not unimportant reason, I can still fins obscure music that will never be released in any other format dirt cheep!

/ptr


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Got the DG Mahler symphonies set with Kubelik yesterday, 14 LP in fine condition + informative booklet, DKK 35 / € 4,5. Reason enough, IMO ...

But these days it´s mostly for rare repertoire/recordings, or interesting cover art, or to re-sell items on the internet.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

KenOC said:


> Probably for a lot of reasons, but here's a provoking thought:
> 
> "The future of vinyl? Selling music as a lifestyle"
> 
> ...


I thought it was a really fascinating article, thanks for drawing it to my attention.

The idea (in the article) of making music at home a ritual is interesting.

One if the things that streaming has done is completely transform the experience, because you can so easily explore, move around. In someone ways, this has made a recording a disposable item, like a paper napkin. And hence the experience is closer to going to a concert - disposable means you can treat it like it's ephemeral, like a concert is ephemeral. Just hear it once and move on to the next one.

With a CD there was all the attachment to the object, the fetisch. There was the corporal sensation of holding the box, like a smoker's addiction to holding a cigarette. And you'd paid for it, gone to the shop to buy it. So there was a physical and financial connection.

But in another sense, because it's so easy to hear a recording via a stream, it's taken the experience further away from the live event. The reason is that with digital music, you have absolutely no fuss and bother. There's nothing special about the activity of listening - any more than the activity of watching a film on TV.

So streaming has made listening to music banal.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

ptr said:


> Main reason, I can still read the booklet print without a magnifying glass. Cant do that with CD's any more... A secondary but not unimportant reason, I can still fins obscure music that will never be released in any other format dirt cheep!
> 
> /ptr


The finding of obscure recordings is why I purchase vinyl. THe liner notes and librettos are easier to read, but I find that offset by the hassle of having to change the lp every 20 minutes, the cleaning rituals, and the the storage issues.


----------



## GKC (Jun 2, 2011)

arpeggio said:


> How do you know it is not simple and pure.


"and" is a commutative operation; they are the same.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Mandryka said:


> Iut in another sense, because it's so easy to hear a recording via a stream, it's taken the experience further away from the live event. The reason is that with digital music, you have absolutely no fuss and bother. There's nothing special about the activity of listening - any more than the activity of watching a film on TV.
> 
> So streaming has made listening to music banal.


Disagree with this. The music is still what it is if you choose to be attentive to it, and the lack of fuss and bother is a benefit. No need to get up and flip the record every 20 minutes.

I'm sure some people like the "corporal sensation" of holding the box, but the music itself is the main point.


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

Mandryka said:


> I thought it was a really fascinating article, thanks for drawing it to my attention.
> 
> The idea (in the article) of making music at home a ritual is interesting.
> 
> ...


I would alter that to say that streaming has allowed the option of listening to music more casually. It allows us to listen to self-selected music (as opposed to radio) as background with little effort, if we so desire.

It does not encourage active attention in the way that "multi-sensory... vinyl" does, but it also does not preclude active attention. Streaming music does not require that listening be banal, casual, without attention. And the internet has far more commentary than any vinyl or CD set.

I have certainly sat and did nothing but listen to streamed music. Sometimes listened and followed along with a score from IMSLP. I will do the same with a record, CD, DVD, etc. but there are far more options available streaming than I have in physical formats.

Edit: After posting I see GreenMamba has made much the same point while I was writing my comment. That's what I get for getting distracted looking at one of my record sets!


----------



## Chipomarc (Jul 18, 2015)

Guys like Bach and Handel composed with vinyl in mind, they had no way of knowing about digital recordings.


----------



## Chipomarc (Jul 18, 2015)

This is what Mozart had to deal with on a daily basis

http://barrys8trackrepair.com/CustomerMaintenance.html


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Chipomarc said:


> Guys like Bach and Handel composed with vinyl in mind, they had no way of knowing about digital recordings.


Yes, but in those days they had to use cactus needles which wore down after a single playing...


----------



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

What i think is that because of hip hop/rap you see in that music one can DJ or scratch on a turntable.Also there my be something on LP that is not on cd or mp3 file.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

The penultimate paragraph in the article quoted by the OP says...



> "Vinyl has a potential for being a better 'ritualistic' medium ... you don't want to download your favourite food, you go to a good restaurant to experience that food. Certain experiences are neither downloadable nor possible to save on a hard drive."


Potential? Undoubtedly it IS the ritualistic medium.

I have far too much vinyl and too many CDs and a good deal of download music too. (I know some here view this statement as impossible.) Mostly I enjoy listening to my vinyl collection, and yes, I do like the ritual, the fact that the sleeve or booklet is on my desk as I listen. The occasional click or stuck groove is just part of the experience - extracting a great music from a needle's quarter-mile journey through a spiral of PVC.

It seems quite clear that vinyl (specifically LPs) will outlive us all. I certainly hope my record collection is still being enjoyed by somebody in 2050. There's no reason why not.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

GKC said:


> "and" is a commutative operation; they are the same.


Yes tht whole discussion was like somethng out of Monty Python.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Pugg said:


> I like them because opera's had such luxurious boxes and libretto's .
> So whenever I see one that I like I buy is. , simple


Too bad we don't live close enough so you could buy some in my collection. In the late 1980s when vinyl was on the final way out, I went to a specialty record store that was closing and bought several vinyl relatively rare opera albums thinking that they might never be released on CD. They have virtually never been played. There is a large vinyl store in Los Angeles, but I don't know if they have much interest in vinyl opera.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

I buy box sets from car boot sales or charity shops because they are dirt cheap and because I like them. I still have most of my old vinyl collection (box sets and single LP's) which I keep a) because they are part of my life b) because I like playing records and reading the sleeves c) because I want to. Others don't like vinyl, up to them - that's fine, but don't rubbish my foibles.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

DaveM said:


> Too bad we don't live close enough so you could buy some in my collection. In the late 1980s when vinyl was on the final way out, I went to a specialty record store that was closing and bought several vinyl relatively rare opera albums thinking that they might never be released on CD. They have virtually never been played. There is a large vinyl store in Los Angeles, but I don't know if they have much interest in vinyl opera.


Yesterday we had a fantastic article in one of our morning papers about vinyl recordings.
Sales going up very high, even the new releases (classical) from these day's and re-releases are doing very well.
So time to travel to Amsterdam and doing some shopping.....


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Vaneyes said:


> I can only guess that it's mostly a mixture of people who didn't experience vinyl the first time around, and connoisseurs. I wonder if the new higher prices eliminates the aforementioned side effects?


I occasionally find myself waiting for 'clicks' when I hear certain music. I then have to remind myself that they only existed on my copy of a well worn LP.

The romantic in me likes the idea, but I know I'm not going back.

One day I fancy I'll buy an old wind up gramophone and spend some time rooting around in charity shops for 78's. It will probably never happen.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Belowpar said:


> I occasionally find myself waiting for 'clicks' when I hear certain music. I then have to remind myself that they only existed on my copy of a well worn LP.
> 
> The romantic in me likes the idea, but I know I'm not going back.
> 
> One day I fancy I'll buy an old wind up gramophone and spend some time rooting around in charity shops for 78's. It will probably never happen.


 Currently, I don't have my tt in the system, but I won't get rid of it or the 50 - 60 LPs. Somewhere down the line, I'll need a serving of nostalgia and the unique sound it affords. Cheers! :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Mandryka said:


> I thought it was a really fascinating article, thanks for drawing it to my attention.
> 
> The idea (in the article) of making music at home a ritual is interesting.
> 
> ...


If you're speaking of Spotify and similar services, they have nowhere near complete catalogues, for various reasons. Owning a hard copy is anything but a fetish for the serious listener and collector. 
Each to his or her own. Cheers! :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Triplets said:


> The finding of obscure recordings is why I purchase vinyl. THe liner notes and librettos are easier to read, *but I find that offset by the hassle of having to change the lp every 20 minutes, the cleaning rituals, and the the storage issues.*


Aw shucks, just consider it a little exercise that most of us can use.


----------



## Polyphemus (Nov 2, 2011)

Memories.


----------

